
MLK's quote “riot is the language of the unheard” is often taken out of context - fortran77
https://reason.com/video/martin-luther-king-jr-s-unwavering-opposition-to-violence-still-matters/
======
seven4
modern "civil dialogue" seems to suffer from the notion that context is
optional

